# Muddy Meadows Goldens



## Dakotadog (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi everyone! I'm getting a puppy in two weeks from tomorrow from Muddy Meadows Golden Retrievers (Golden Retriever Puppies WorkNotes Home Page) Zula× Decoy. I was wondering if anybody had a golden from Muddy Meadows. Of course, we are for sure getting this puppy but I was curious how the dogs were like. Thank you!


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Dakotadog said:


> Hi everyone! I'm getting a puppy in two weeks from tomorrow from Muddy Meadows Golden Retrievers (Golden Retriever Puppies WorkNotes Home Page) Zula× Decoy. I was wondering if anybody had a golden from Muddy Meadows. Of course, we are for sure getting this puppy but I was curious how the dogs were like. Thank you!


 
They also raise goldendoodles????


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I probably am not reading the OFA page for the sire correctly. They list tests but not results. Is this unusual?


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Penny's Mom said:


> I probably am not reading the OFA page for the sire correctly. They list tests but not results. Is this unusual?


 
sire: Orthopedic Foundation for Animals


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

hvgoldens4 said:


> They also raise goldendoodles????



Sure do!
Goldendoodles and labradoodles!!
But you have to go to their "doodle website"
The phone number on both sites is the same....:no::no::no:


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Don't bother to read the Doodle FAQ unless you have your blood pressure meds nearby..


----------



## naples golden (Jan 15, 2012)

We have one Dog from them now two years old. We are also getting a female from the same litter Decoy, Zula. Great breeder and even better dogs. You'll be very pleased.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

You have no problem with the fact that they breed goldendoodles? 
The Golden Retriever Club of America is very clear in its opposition regarding doodlebreeders. Even the person that started the crossbreeding has come out and said it was a bad idea and regrets the choice.

Golden Retriever Club of America - All About Goldens



naples golden said:


> We have one Dog from them now two years old. We are also getting a female from the same litter Decoy, Zula. Great breeder and even better dogs. You'll be very pleased.


----------



## MuddyMedows InfiniteLimit (Feb 16, 2012)

I bought a Golden Retriever pup from Cindy. My girl is from Angel X Captain's August 2011 litter. Her name is Ava and she is 6 months now. She is marvelous!! I could not have asked for a better dog! She is extremely intelligent, beautiful, and has a wonderful personality! You will be more than satisfied with the pup you've purchased!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Buuuut, they intentionally produce mixed breed dogs. How on earth can someone justify doing that when there are so many mixed breeds sitting in shelters and rescues? If I want a mixed breed dog I will go to a shelter or rescue, not someone intentionally creating mixed breeds and selling them for profit. And I would NEVER purchase a golden puppy from someone who intentionally produces mixed breed dogs. It's just irresponsible.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Am I just blind? I cannot find the page on the doodles or any evidence of them. I'll keep looking, but if someone could post a link, that would be great (really want to read that FAQ...)


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

It's actually disappeared. It was there when this thread was posted. A quick google of "Muddy meadows goldendoodles" will bring up the old site address, as well as the text of many ads for "Muddy Meadows Goldens & Standard Goldendoodles" but it seems it's been taken down. Hopefully they've made a positive change and stopped intentionally producing mixed breed dogs.

Just goes to show you though, google NEVER forgets! lol


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

The OP already picked up the new pup a month ago and sounds very satisfied......

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/109382-introducing-aspen.html

That's her in her avatar......


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

MuddyMedows InfiniteLimit said:


> I bought a Golden Retriever pup from Cindy. My girl is from Angel X Captain's August 2011 litter. Her name is Ava and she is 6 months now. She is marvelous!! I could not have asked for a better dog! She is extremely intelligent, beautiful, and has a wonderful personality! You will be more than satisfied with the pup you've purchased!


 
What a cutie!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

AUUURRGGGGHHHHHH
The sire "Decoy" is out of Slater's mother's littermate. UGG
I'm sending emails to the breeders now.........


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks, no wonder I couldn't find it!! To google it is!



goldenjackpuppy said:


> It's actually disappeared. It was there when this thread was posted. A quick google of "Muddy meadows goldendoodles" will bring up the old site address, as well as the text of many ads for "Muddy Meadows Goldens & Standard Goldendoodles" but it seems it's been taken down. Hopefully they've made a positive change and stopped intentionally producing mixed breed dogs.
> 
> Just goes to show you though, google NEVER forgets! lol


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

The site was taken down, January 24th, my google account cached it not sure if this link will work, but you can clearly see the same email address for Muddy meadows goldens, F1 Standard Goldendoodles 

They are ashamed of their breeding practices maybe that will mean they will stop? (or continue under the table for profit?)


----------



## WatsonPup (Jun 10, 2013)

I have a wonderful male from Muddy Meadows Goldens. He is fourteen months old and is out of Decoy and Penny. He is the most athletic and smartest golden I have owned. He has learned to read five commands from flash cards and is a wonderful dog for our family. He is 84 pounds; not as large as Decoy, but looks just like him. He also has a great sense of humor.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

How does a dog read flash cards?


----------



## WatsonPup (Jun 10, 2013)

When we were teaching him basic obedience commands we wrote them on recipe cards, one word per card, and he learned to recognize them through simple shape recognition. He can recognize the commands regardless of the order in which the cards are shown. I read about this in Scientific American magazine several years ago, and my son taught our previous golden, Hogan, to 'read' them for his fifth grade science fair. After Hogan died from the treatments for a nerve sheath tumor and we got our new pup, we tried again with him and he learned to recognize the written commands. 
We have been very happy with Watson. He has a very low co-efficient of inbreeding, which was important to us when we researched breeders. He is a high energy dog, which I would expect from his bloodlines, but he has a very sweet temperament and is eager to please. I had major surgery last week and since I came home to recover he has been sweeter and gentler than I have ever known him to be. He is still patiently trying to win over our cat, even offering him his own toys.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Cindy was at our UKC hunt test last year she was running 3 dogs cant remember their names in started only one dog didnt do well. I hope she comes back this year.


----------



## Muddy Meadows puppy owner (Aug 25, 2016)

The Muddy Meadows dogs I'm familiar with have epilepsy, neurological defects and hip dysplasia. That breeder would NOT be my choice, beautiful dogs if your willing to accept that risk....

Very unfair to the sick dogs and their owners!


----------

